# Signs of Pregnancy



## BorderKelpie

I think most dogs start to show closer to 5-6 weeks in, some maiden bitches will hide pregnancy well. Although, yours being a toy I would think she would have a harder time hiding it. 

I'm going to suggest taking her to your vet, maybe he or she can palpate growing fetuses. YOu may also be able to have a fibrinogen test done (just takes a bit of blood). Fibrinogen peaks about halfway through pregnancy and the highest the result *usually* means more pups. A low result could mean a tiny litter (one or two pups) or no pregnancy. 

I do hope the male was a toy also. 

Best wishes to you!

You may wish to look into purchasing this book as well:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Successful-Dog-Breeding-Midwifery-reference/dp/0876057407[/ame]


----------



## Ruscha_Baby

BorderKelpie said:


> I think most dogs start to show closer to 5-6 weeks in, some maiden bitches will hide pregnancy well. Although, yours being a toy I would think she would have a harder time hiding it.
> 
> I'm going to suggest taking her to your vet, maybe he or she can palpate growing fetuses. YOu may also be able to have a fibrinogen test done (just takes a bit of blood). Fibrinogen peaks about halfway through pregnancy and the highest the result *usually* means more pups. A low result could mean a tiny litter (one or two pups) or no pregnancy.
> 
> I do hope the male was a toy also.
> 
> Best wishes to you!
> 
> You may wish to look into purchasing this book as well:
> Successful Dog Breeding: The Complete Handbook of Canine Midwifery (Howell reference books): Chris Walkowicz, D.V.M. Bonnie Wilcox: 9780876057407: Amazon.com: Books


Thank you very much for your reply.

She's a larger toy at 12" and I don't allow her to carry any body fat, so I am constantly pondering whether this means she would or would not be more likely to show signs... I guess it's down to the girl in question in the end...

The books are helpful - I have the one you kindly recommended on my phone and I also have the Complete Book of Dog Breeding (Barron's), plus I have recently bought The Book of the Bitch (terrible title!) by JM Evans & Kay White, on my vet's recommendation. They're great, but they make me long for specifics.

We booked her in for an ultrasound scan for tomorrow. This has been booked for two weeks now and the closer it gets, the less inclined I am to believe she did take. I don't know why. 

Her "lady parts" have stayed slightly puffy (as they say a pregnant dog's parts do) but I suppose it's just my girl being typically cagey! I found it very encouraging, however, that you mention 5-6 weeks, so I am clinging to that!

I will post the scan result here tomorrow. I was considering putting it off until she does give me something of a sign, but I have a buyer waiting to know for sure.

Thanks again.

-------------------

I know there will be people here wondering why I am breeding, but my girl has had her Optigen test, I feed her a BARF diet (and will be very reluctant to allow offspring to go to non-BARF homes) and I spend every waking moment with my dogs. I have raised my dogs instinctively and with no small degree of obsession, and believe toy poodles to be the ultimate family dog. My aim is to promote everything I do for as long as I can. I hope this makes things not entirely bad!


----------



## Ruscha_Baby

Oh well, I made the silly mistake of forgetting to search this website for other interesting pregnancy posts before blurting out my questions! I must remember to search first!

Anyway, I am really pleased to say that the vet called me into the scanning room (two nurses holding my little whimpering toy in position) yesterday to see at least 4 puppies where they should be. We are opting for the x-ray closer to the due date, just so we can know how many to expect.

I don't think I will ever trust my instincts again - they're just rubbish!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Puppies!!!

I can almost imagine the puppy breath!

I wish you all the best - happy, healthy puppies, great homes for them all and for Mama to have no issues having or raising them. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

What a relief for you. Congratulations!!


----------



## CT Girl

Wow, that is a lot of puppies for a toy. Swizzle was one of two. Best of luck, I am sure we are all looking forward to puppy pictures. What color or colors are you expecting?


----------



## Ruscha_Baby

CT Girl said:


> Wow, that is a lot of puppies for a toy. Swizzle was one of two. Best of luck, I am sure we are all looking forward to puppy pictures. What color or colors are you expecting?


I think it's because she's a larger toy that she's having a few. Her mum has had two lots of 5 as well. 

As for colours, I can only hope for browns (I know I will be disappointed) but I love them all, and will be happy with healthy babies.

Love the name Swizzle!


----------



## Poodlemama99

Awesome. Congrats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

YAY!! puppies puppies puppies and more puppies! I love puppies! It's going to be fun for us if you keep us in the know and post baby pics!
Congrats! Hope she has a uncomplicated pregnancy and a healthy litter!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

So very happy for you and all the fur babies in your life, sounds like the little Mom to be is in good hands, and much loved as it should be. Wonderful.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby

Well, here we are then: supposedly we're around 10 days from Tina's giving birth, but you would never really guess it from the way she's behaving. Her daily 2 hour walk still ends with majorette throwing (she throws her own sticks in the air, typically).

I'm not feeling any puppy movements yet. Maybe they sleep as much as their mum! LOL. I am beginning to wonder if BARF fed toy mothers are likely to go a few days more? (views welcome) Tina's mother only went to 59 days, but I just can't see Tina getting big enough for 10 days time. Maybe she'll teach me how fast she can grow!

We have two very keen agility homes lined up already, which is fantastic, and it's so good to have email for keeping prospective owners updated.

It's SO hard not to insist on BARF homes only (I have great results on the raw diet) but I am learning to just smile and hold my tongue!

I guess my next photos will be of puppies. I hope the UK warms up a little before they arrive, but I am also hoping the cold weather of late might mean there are more females than males. Maybe that's just an old wive's tale?

All best wishes.


----------



## Theo'sMom

Thanks for the update. Please share pictures of the pups!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Best of luck. Hope your girl has a super easy whelp and is a natural Momy. Please share photos!


----------



## Ruscha_Baby

We have 5 puppies born this morning. 2 apricot boys, 2 black or blue or silver boys and one black/blue/silver girl. Photos will follow is due course. All puppies healthy and all about the same size as each other.


----------



## Ellyisme

Congrats! Can't wait for pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

Wonderful, so happy for you ,the new Mom, and the babies.Great news !


----------



## Mariah

Congrats on the pups!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruscha_Baby

Thanks for all the nice comments here. If anyone is interested in puppy updates, please search Blazewalk Poodles on Facebook. I will be happy to post photos here too, once I have overcome in incompatibility issue with my interface.


----------

